

StatsMix is Shutting Down - rexreed
http://blog.statsmix.com/2013/02/important-statsmix-is-shutting-down/

======
tmarkiewicz
I'm the co-founder and CEO of StatsMix. If anyone has any questions, I'm happy
to try and answer them.

~~~
cmer
Any chance it can be open sources? There are very few good OS alternatives in
your space (if any?)

